# “الصفحة الرسمية للبلطجية فى مصر“.



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2011)

لأول مرة بعد الثورة صفحة رسمية للبلطجية على الفيس بوك.






  اتخذت كل جهة رسمية فى مصر من الفيس بوك وسيلة لها للتواصل مع شباب 25 ينايــــــــر مثل الصفحة الرسمية للقوات المسلحة و اخرى لرئاسة الوزراء و كانت الاحدث بعنوان 
*
“الصفحة الرسمية للبلطجية فى مصر“.*

شعارها :

 ندخل افراح و نسرق الشبكة و معانا عطور اول ما تشمها هيغمى عليك و معانا بيض نرميه على العربيات و اول ما تنزل من العربية عشان تشوف فى ايه … بقيت بتاعنـــا

انضم للصفحة الرسمية للبلطجية فى مصر حتى الآن 23.130 شخص

 و من اهم الاخبار التى وردت على الصفحة :

 المطالبة بعمل كارنيهات للى تبع الصفحة و خبر أخر حصرى حوى قيام العناصر الاتلافية للبلطجية بمدينة 6 اكتوبر بعمل بطولى فقد قامت باقتحام قسم بالحى السابع و تحرير جميع المحتجزين فى زمن قياسى .

كانت ايضا من اهم مطالب محبى البلطجة هذا التعليق :

 ” يا جماعة لازم يكون فى صفحة تدين بالفضل للبلطجية لانهم هم الذين نجحوا الثورة بهجومهم على الاقسام و تهريب السجون و انهاك قوات الامن المركزى و كل ذلك يرجع للبلطجية فى نجاح الثورة المصرية”.

و قد غيّر البلطجية شعارهم ليكون : 

كل اللى انت شايفه غلط اعمله يا باشــــا و قد تم طرح احد الاسئلة المثيرة و المهمة 

و هو : 


“انت ليه بقيت بلطجى؟” و كانت الاجابات : عشان انضميت للصفحة و بقيت وسط اخواتى البلطجية و أخر قال : ثورة 25 يناير طلعت البلطجى اللى جوايا و قالت احد البلطجية : انا عمرى ما اتفاعلت فى صفحة زى هنا الواحد حاسس انه فى وسط اهله.

كما اعلن المسئول عن الصفحة بالبيان التالى : 

لو مفيش عندك بلطجية اتصل بينا على رقم 123 نبعتلك بلطجية فى نفس الوقت كما طالب البلطجية بمظاهرة يوم الجمعة عشان بلطجية امن الدولة اللى خلو سمعتنا فى الارض _ على حد قولهم _ و يكون شعارها بلطجية لكن شرفاء.

و كانت احدث شعاراتهم : 

الشعب يريد نزول البلطجية و الأخر : انا و اخويا بلطجية و ابن عمى ماسك البندقية .

و ما يزال يحافظ البلطجى فى مصر على مبادئه الاساسية 

تماشبا مع :

’’يا جودعان احنا قولنا ميت مرة ونثبت عيال ماشي و ندبح اشطة قوي   وانما طائفية وعنصرية حد الله ما بينا وبين الحرام’’.
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه
جامده جدا دى
​

> ’يا جودعان احنا قولنا ميت مرة ونثبت عيال ماشي و ندبح اشطة قوي   وانما طائفية وعنصرية حد الله ما بينا وبين الحرام’’.


 

ههههههههههه
شكرا ليك يا النهيسى​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جامده جدا دى
> ​​
> 
> ...


*مرور غالى من أخ غالى
شكرا جداااا*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه هى فييييين عايز ادخلهااااااا
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه
البلطجية أتطوروا 
البلطجية قبل الثورة غير بعد الثورة :smile02
شكرا يا أستاذنا*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه هى فييييين عايز ادخلهااااااا
> *​




*انا انضميت وبقيت بلطجي قدير :ranting:

هع هع من النهاردة مفيش حاكومة  

الصفحة الرسمية للبلطجية في مصر
*​ 
 ░░░░███████ ]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃░ ▒▓▓█D
▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂
I███████████████████].
◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤..

* الجيش كبس علينا يا رجاله*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه
ونعمة البلطجة 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

يا سلام يا سلام هههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا استاذي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 مارس 2011)

نحن فى خطر حقيقى


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نحن فى خطر حقيقى



*دي صفحة للتهريج leasantr

هو فيه بلطجي بيفتح فيس بوك :t33:
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه حلوة الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه هى فييييين عايز ادخلهااااااا
> *​


أكتب فى البحث فى الفيس تجدها
شكرااا​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه
> البلطجية أتطوروا
> البلطجية قبل الثورة غير بعد الثورة :smile02
> شكرا يا أستاذنا*​


شكرا أختى الغاليه
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا انضميت وبقيت بلطجي قدير :ranting:
> 
> هع هع من النهاردة مفيش حاكومة
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
مبروك
شكرااا​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> ونعمة البلطجة
> هههههههههههه​*


شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> هههههههههه حلوة الرب يباركك​


منتهى الشكر ليك​


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل استاذي الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يا سلام يا سلام هههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذي


شكرا أختى روزى
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> هههههههههه حلوة الرب يباركك​


شكرا يا غالى للمرور الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2011)

*هو حد يطول يبقي بلطجي دلوقتي*

*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اووي
مرسي ليك استاذي​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو حد يطول يبقي بلطجي دلوقتي*
> 
> *ميرسي استاذي*​


ههههههههههه
شكرا جدااااا​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اووي
> مرسي ليك استاذي​


شكرا أختى الغاليه
مرو جميل جداا​


----------



## dark_angel (20 مارس 2011)

_*انا معاكوا من دلوقتى يا بلطجية ههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا لتعبك يا نهيسى*_
​


----------

